# Pale eyelids-vet says don't worry



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

I have three does; 1 is lactating, and 1 is 3 months pregnant. 2 of them (my pregnant girl) are a FAMACHA score between 3-4. My lactating girl's score is 4-5. I dewormed them all a few weeks ago and again 10 days later and gave red cell for a few days after. They all jumped back to FAMACHA scores of 1-2, however last week their eyelids went back to being pale. I was planning on starting them on a herbal wormer but decided to do a fecal test on all to know exactly what we are dealing with. Just spoke to the vet and said my lactating girl is negative and my other two have very low levels of coccidia. He said for me to not worry about it but if I wanted I could add corid to their water. I asked what about the pale eyelids (anemic) and he asked what I was feeding them (alfalfa, alfalfa pellets, introducing chaffhaye, and grain for my lactating girl). He said its definitely not malnutrition and they seem healthy and that some goats are just naturally paler than others :/ He is the most experiences goat vet in our area. 

Everyone's energy, temperment, and appetitive is fine. I make it a habit to give each one a look over everyday. I have been able to feel the spine a little bit more of my pregnant girl these past two days so I've been upping her feed a little bit and was thinking of giving her a handful of grain until I see an improvement. I don't see her ribs and can barely feel them, it's her spine and hips which I have noticed these past few days. 

Do you thing my girls are okay and I shouldn't worry about it? Is there something else I can look or test for?

What about my pregnant girl? Should I be worried that I can feel her spine and hips a little better than my other girls?

Thank you so much


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hmm, not sure what to think if fecals were normal. 
I think I can see and feel more bony areas on my pregnant goats too. They seem to become all belly about 3-4 months along. I think it is the weight pulling the muscle down?? 
Hopefully someone who has been through this can post and help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If your herbal takes care of coccidia, maybe try a full treatment of the herbal dewormer. Have you copper bolused lately?


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> If your herbal takes care of coccidia, maybe try a full treatment of the herbal dewormer. Have you copper bolused lately?


Yes, I just got my shipment and bolused them last week 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Depending on where you live, fecals will be clear in the winter because the female worms cease laying eggs. You animals can be full of worms but the fecal will show clear because it is winter. 

Pale membranes mean anemia. Most common cause of anemia is blood sucking worms. 

The diet looks fine, but if they are anemic, you might want to add an iron supplement. Personally, I use injectable iron, 3 days in a row and then wait another week to see if their color changes. It takes a while for the color to come back to normal.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> Depending on where you live, fecals will be clear in the winter because the female worms cease laying eggs. You animals can be full of worms but the fecal will show clear because it is winter.
> 
> Pale membranes mean anemia. Most common cause of anemia is blood sucking worms.
> 
> The diet looks fine, but if they are anemic, you might want to add an iron supplement. Personally, I use injectable iron, 3 days in a row and then wait another week to see if their color changes. It takes a while for the color to come back to normal.


We live in South California (dry/hot climate). 
I currently don't have iron as an injectable, I do have Red Cell if that will work?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have gone to clinics with Vets from CSU Colorado Med school. They have always said that every goat is different just like us. One that has pale eye membranes can be just as good as one with good red/pink one. A Fecal float is the best and only way to really tell unless of course it is lung worm. 

Give them raisins. That has a good amount of iron and they love them as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Red Cell will work fine too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would suggest upping the feed. I had to learn on my doe when I first went through her pregnancy as to how much she needed for feed to keep body condition.Each one is different, I think.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> I have gone to clinics with Vets from CSU Colorado Med school. They have always said that every goat is different just like us. One that has pale eye membranes can be just as good as one with good red/pink one. A Fecal float is the best and only way to really tell unless of course it is lung worm.
> 
> Give them raisins. That has a good amount of iron and they love them as well.


None of them have a cough. How can you test for lung worm?

I did give them a handful of raisins after I wormed them and they seemed to like them. I'll see if I can get them to eat a few more.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Red Cell will work fine too.


Ok great, how much should I give them and for how long? Is it safe for pregnant goats? They are all mini-lamanchas. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> I would suggest upping the feed. I had to learn on my doe when I first went through her pregnancy as to how much she needed for feed to keep body condition.Each one is different, I think.


I just went out there and I noticed that if my girl (Blondie) that is in milk (and which is a lot bigger than my other girls) walks up to the feeders my girls back away unless I'm out there. We have 3 separate feeders and I put Blondie with her baby to the farthest one to make sure everyone has had their fill. My girls like to eat throughout the day but I think Blondie has been hogging the food lately. She was very overweight when we got her and is already looking so much better. But I think I'm going to start feeding my pregnant girl at the stanchion so I can monitor her better. Starting her pregnancy herbs next week so no better time 

I really wished they liked the chaffhaye more. Come to think it, it's probably why she hasn't been eating as much. I put it out first and they look at me like what is this?! At first I had to mix it with grain and pellets to even get them to try it. If it is all I give them they rather go hungry. I have to mix it with their alfalfa and you should see them when I sprinkle it over their hay. They'll be eating away and as soon as I add it I get a you just ruined it attitude and try and eat around it. Silly goats. 
I'm almost done with the bag but it looks like I won't be getting anymore, which is real bummer since we are going through I really bad drought here and I'm worried on what it will do to the feed and prices this summer. I can only stock up to 3 months of all my animals feed and if I switched them to chaffhaye I could have probably 3X it.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

6 cc per 100 lbs for red cell. I do it for 3 to 5 days in a row and then once a week until lids are pink again.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> 6 cc per 100 lbs for red cell. I do it for 3 to 5 days in a row and then once a week until lids are pink again.


Thank you. This might be a silly question but do you have to withhold milk when giving red cell?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I think there is no need to with hold milk from red cell..for anemia I use red cell as mentions..6 cc per 100# for a week then once a week there after until color returns.
B 12 high protien feed, alfalfa and green leaves all help them rebuild their red blood cells


----------

